# Travelling from UK to Germany



## DynamiteKitty (May 5, 2013)

Hi, I currently live in the UK with my little girl Skittles. I'm a uni student, and have just been offered a chance to train in Germany in my next year for 3 months. I'm allowed to take my pygmy hedgehog, granted I can sort everything out.
I love her and can't leave her, so what options do I have?
We won't fly because I think that'll induce stress. Ideally I do not want her to travel (despite it being +6months later) as she's just recovered from a major operation where we found a tumour, it is unsure whether she still has cancer or not and I feel really mean for taking her, but it's a once opportunity and she gets depressed without me and I can't stand the though. We don't know how long the train will be, but driving to the Eurostar will be about 8 hours at least, so maybe double that.

Do I have to get a passport for her?
Are there any other legal implications taking her pass he borders?

I will also take her to the vet prior to sorting any do umentation, but she seems to be doing good.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

I don't know anything about the border-crossing issues, so I'll leave that for the EU-hedgehog-owners!

Hedgehogs don't do well in planes because they're treated as cargo and can freeze to death, so your instinct to avoid a flight is right-on.

Hedgehogs for the most part seem to do fine with road trips. Some get carsick, but if you drive during the daytime, most sleep through the whole trip! Just make sure to monitor temperature, and either keep the whole car warm, or give her a boost with heat packs, hot water bottles, or some other portable safe heat-source.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

https://www.gov.uk/take-pet-abroad

I think it should be possible, but don't forget the way back. If he needs to stay in quarantine it could take a couple of months (!) But it looks like you could take him back if he meets the entry requirements. The whole rabies and microchip thing seems to count for cats/dogs/ferrets only but I found this:

"There are no restrictions on bringing pet rodents, rabbits, birds, ornamental fish, invertebrates, amphibians and reptiles to the UK from other EU countries. Pet rabbits and rodents from other countries must spend 4 months in quarantine. They need a rabies import licence and must enter the UK at a Border Inspection Post."

It doesn't mention hedgehogs so your best bet would be contacting someone from your government who can tell you more about this. There seems to be mostly information about cats/dogs/ferrets on other websites.

Here is more information about taking pets to Germany:

http://germany.angloinfo.com/moving/moving-pet-animals/moving-pets-uk-ireland/

APH are legal in Germany.


----------

